#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  [email protected]

## roospeters

*Na ''De Slag om Arnhem" komt BNN met een nieuw prorgamma; groter, meeslepender en heftiger dan ooit!

Kruip in de huid van een soldaat uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog en beleef de grootste militaire operatie in de geschiedenis.

Bne je fulltime beschikbaar van 24 Augustus t/m 15 September en tussen de 18 en 25 jaar oud? Geef je dan nu op!!

*

----------

